
Reversing age: dual species measurement of epigenetic age with a single clock - sanqui
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.07.082917v1
======
sanqui
Breakdown by David Sinclair in this Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/davidasinclair/status/125991292869585715...](https://twitter.com/davidasinclair/status/1259912928695857152)

Highlight:

> _The result is so literally incredible that even the first author, Prof.
> Steve Horvath, didn 't believe it at first. I suggested he check if the rats
> were mixed up, but he assured me he checked their genomes. The rats weren't
> mixed up and the data is the data. _

> _Using the final versions of their epigenetic clocks the reversal was: liver
> 75%, blood 66%, heart 57%, hypothalamus 19%. Average rejuvenation across
> four tissues was 54.2%. This is astounding._

> _What else did they see? Accumulation of fat in old tissues was greatly
> reduced. All health-related blood biomarkers they assessed (lipids, liver
> function, blood cells) "were altered towards the values of young rats,
> without exception."_

